# computer freeze up...



## nvr2low (Feb 15, 2007)

My computer is freezing up randomly. its an HP with windows 7 64 bit, I only use it for editing photos, its rarely on, and it has never been connected to the net. after i power off with the power/reset button it turns on but the mouse, keyboard, and monitor do not respond. if I unplug power and let it sit for a while I can reboot to safe mode, if i try to reboot right away the PC powers up but the keyboard, mouse, and monitor wont respond. I have no idea what could be going on, any advice?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't mean to send you "off-site" -
However, not knowing if all your upgrades/patches are in place -
It only takes a few visits to the "Internet" - bad things can happen.
Go to bleepingcomputer.com
They can help.

Good luck and Happy Holidays!

rossfingal


----------



## nvr2low (Feb 15, 2007)

rossfingal said:


> I don't mean to send you "off-site" -
> However, not knowing if all your upgrades/patches are in place -
> It only takes a few visits to the "Internet" - bad things can happen.
> Go to bleepingcomputer.com
> ...


thanks, i will take a look. like i said, the computer has never been plugged in to the "internet", not one time.... so its not a virus or net issue...


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

They can still help you.
Lots of "talent" there!

rossfingal

Happy Holidays!


----------

